# Welcome Jules J, our newest member



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Jules! Welcome to the board, and our forum. This is a really great forum, everyone here is SO nice and helpful. We are blessed to have people that run the gammet in the Fibro/ME world. Some people here have been dealing with it for 20 years, and some of us for less.Some of us here are completely disabled, some bed and house bound, and others are able to work some, while others are able to have an almost "normal" schedule.Welcome aboard, I hope you find good information here, and make a few friends as well!


----------



## 21570 (May 20, 2006)

Thank you! I look forward to learning and sharing from and with the group!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Welcome Jules







I second what M&M said we have a great forum here and some lovely members....although we can be a bit slow sometimes to respond due to our medical conditions







I have had M.E. (myalgic encephalomyelitis) or chronic fatigue syndrome for 13 or 14 years now, but only been officially diagnosed since 2002.I swing in and out now and then when I can get time and the energy (as I manage to work full-time) albeit at rather odd hours of the day.Anyway a big welcome to you, hope you find lots of help and support here







Clair xxxx


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jules,Welcome to the club. I've had fibro for 20 years,although I wasn't diagnosed until l992.Am doing okay right now, I try to keep my head up and march on. Going for a massage on Wednesday and that always helps.Remember to pace yourself in whatever you do.Talk to you later.


----------

